

Swapsy - A smarter way to game - jaseflow
http://www.swapsy.me

======
jaseflow
More thoughts on the idea here:

[http://i.imgur.com/6B3hgaX.png](http://i.imgur.com/6B3hgaX.png)

~~~
duiker101
This info should really be on that page... Still if you want to enter this
market I hope you will do better because I am afraid that those features and
way more are already implemented in sites that do that.

~~~
jaseflow
I will be adding this content to the page tomorrow, I just wanted to get
something up tonight.

I've had a good look around and am still yet to find a good end to end
experience that allows you to easily swap used games.

------
joefarish
Do you have any info about what Swapsy actually is? At the moment the page
title is the only bit of useful information about it.

------
duiker101
well... you have a nice logo but I don't think I have ever seen a page that
gives less details, why would I want to give you my email?

